# Portfolio help for a MFA program



## dammitjanet10 (Aug 17, 2010)

hey everyone.  i am applying in the next few months to a masters of fine arts program in makeup and wig design at the university of north carolina school of the arts.  i have talked a couple times with the director of the program, as well as the director of the production school (which this program resides within) and they have left me feeling very hopeful, so i really want to impress!! 

however, i need to make a professional portfolio.  i have worked on a number of plays, as well as done professional jobs (weddings, proms, etc).  however, stupidly, have little pictures of the work i have done on other people.  do you think, for a portfolio such as this, where most of the makeup in it will be old age, fx, etc, that if the pictures are of me it would be okay?  would it be better on another face?  does it even matter?  should i also include pictures of regular work i have done?  like weddings and makeup much...calmer.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also, about how many different looks should i show?  and how many pictures of each look?


thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## LC (Aug 18, 2010)

hi janet, i'd invest in hiring a very good and reputable  photographer. use him for your beauty (headshots of pretty makeup, ie bridal), and for fashion makeup shots (open up any vogue and look for a gucci or similar ad)
do you have professional images of your theatrical work? if so, id get them printed to a9x12 or 8.5 x11 size. with portfolios it's important everything is in unison as far as size. regular home camera taken pictures i wouldn't include in your portfolio. and I wouldn't include any pictures of yourself. ask some of your brides if they can supply you with the name of the photographer, then contact him and ask for an image or two that's large enough to print a 9x12

1 picture of each look, 2 MAX. if you show two pictures of the same look, make sure  you don't do that for every look. i'd include a minimum of 10-15 looks


----------



## LC (Aug 18, 2010)

another thought* are you already registered on model mayhem? if not, go to modelmayhem.com and sign up. once your acct is approved, browse the photographers in your area. find a couple REALLY good ones (think of ones that could do work for america's next top model). Email them, and tell them you're more than happy to do free work for them on any of their upcoming shoots, in exchange for 2-3 large-enough-for-print shots for your portfolio. when i was building my portfolio, i did that. the most important thing to remember is, don't just use anyone just because theyll give you free shots. don't waste your time and products on a mediocre photographer. there are amazing photographers out there that are willing to let you work for them in exchange for some pics..good luck!!


----------

